# Hallway



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you know there was carpet in my hallway? It's blue! It only took me an entire day to clean up all the laundry that migrates there, put away the tote full of fabric (which i donated instead......lol) and clean up enough dog hair to build another dog! Now all that is in my hall area is 2 hampers of dirty laundry, right next to the laundryroom door. YAY!!!!:banana02::banana02:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, what a concept, lol! There's a floor under all that stuff?  Good job on donating the fabric stash - if you aren't going to use it, lose it, and let someone else benefit from it. I know what you mean about the dog fur - at my house it's cat fur. With the amount I sweep up every day, I should have a bald cat or 2 roaming the house. :shrug:

Great job, Ninn! :dance: :sing:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go Ninn! Good to see that carpet again, isn't it!

That reminds me of when I tell my DH that "I'm sure we have a kitchen table. I think it use to set right around there "pointing". If I remember right, it was a nice round oak table. You know, the one you gave me for Christmas one year?..... " _Sometimes_ it motivates him to pick up some of his things.:rotfl:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The saddest part of this was that I am the one who made most of the mess!!! It's gone now. The baby thinks it's great-he crawls down the hall and laughs as if he is getting away with something. He is good inspiration for getting networking cables up off the floor, I tell ya. He was trying to eat one yesterday. Gates! Immediately! DH was just laughing at me trying to install it with the baby under my arm. (rotten man, anyway.....lol.) takes baby, puts him in our bed with a bottle-5 mins later baby is out cold with boppy n they are both trapped at that end of the house! (revenge is so sweet-u should see him tryin to climb over the gate)


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Watch that little gate-climbing maniac. My middle son made it just about to the top and the gate fell over with him on top of it! Quite shocking, not only for him but my sister and me also. 

But it did keep him from climbing over the gate for awhile!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I was actually referring to my husband! The gate is taller than most. I can't step over it at all, and he usually catches his back foot on it as well. The baby, for some reason, understands that the gate means "no" . He will come over toward it, wait for me to see him, laugh and then take off crawling down the hall, waiting for me to chase him. He has never once even touched it. For this, I count my blessings, as I know it will not last long.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


My mistake!!


----------

